# e-publishers meet here



## senthilrek (May 14, 2005)

Hi all,
      Since i have been given a task to give guidelines of setting up an e-publishing industry i need all e-publishers Help. I think so any one working in a e-publishing industry could help me more. Here with i am posting few questions kindly answer me in the same way.

1.What is the best suited infrastucture for e-publishing industry?

2.Which environment is suited best Mac or Windows?

3.What are the softwares needed for it?

4.Any ideas on 3B2 (High end paginating software)?

5.Which you suggest as the best server for this industry?

6.Which High end scanner you recommend?

7.Which Printer (High end) you recommed for taking 10,000 printouts a month?

8.Basic and reqired qualification on Man power for the industry?

9.Best OCR package for this industry?

10.Above al Market survey: Is it worth starting a e-publishing industry?

Kindly answer my questions as i am a newbie to this industr. Moreover dont just read and neglet this thread. Kindly anwer me atleast a few questions. I fyouare from a e-publishing industry kindly mention it.

Thanx

With best regards,
Senthilrek


----------



## senthilrek (May 14, 2005)

its hard to belive that there is no e-publishers in this forum


----------



## parvezfilms (Dec 22, 2007)

This is business.. You might get answers late or not. Put yourself in the shoes of this industry and learn
Still, I have given some answers

1.What is the best suited infrastucture for e-publishing industry?

Study about this industry, Plan for Long-term and short-term goal and decide your infrastructure

2.Which environment is suited best Mac or Windows?
MAC. Depends on what customer need


3.What are the softwares needed for it?

Vist *adobe.com and browse through print publishing softwares and additionally you need QuarkXpress, LaTex, 3B2

4.Any ideas on 3B2 (High end paginating software)?
I am not technical on this. Research online or get in touch with friends in this field.


5.Which you suggest as the best server for this industry?
You need to store images (.jpeg, .tif, .eps), final files in pdf and application files. Your hardware friend might know the rate of data transfer and can suggest a better one.


6.Which High end scanner you recommend?
HP and Umax


7.Which Printer (High end) you recommed for taking 10,000 printouts a month?
You might even print 10,000 pages/day. Call HP Support to identify a better one. Tell them if you need to print colour ifyou want to do so.


8.Basic and reqired qualification on Man power for the industry?
Graduate in any discipline for application handling. School graduate with typing skills for data entry process.


9.Best OCR package for this industry?
Abby Finereader


10.Above al Market survey: Is it worth starting a e-publishing industry?
Yes it is worth



Hope you are clear


----------

